# PRS McSoapy Standard beater MOD project!



## HighGain510 (Apr 15, 2012)

I had a PRS McSoapy a long time ago and that guitar was all sorts of awesome! It had a teal black maple top so not only did it sound and play sweet, but it was definitely a looker too! I moved that one in a fit of GAS (some things don't change... haha) but I've had a long-term burning GAS to find another one. I stumbled across a teal black McSoapy STANDARD (as in the solid-mahogany version) recently and pulled the trigger. This one is quite beat up and has a bit of fretwear going on too, I didn't take pics when I first got it (should have though... blech!) but it was quite disgusting as well. Looked like the dude hadn't cleaned it since he bought it, grimy-ass fretboard and dings galore! The dings range all the way from those little BB-sized jobbers all the way to chunk of wood missing from the edge of the top. Normally I'm okay with a bit of a beater guitar, but I have BIG plans for this baby. Here's the mod list:

1. Have the bridge studs removed and filled, then have a 2Tek professionally installed:







2. Swap out the stock Duncan P-90s for a set of Thorn GT90-H stapletop humbuckers like the ones I have in Thorn #180:






3. Send her over to Phil @ Philtone for a Stainless Steel PLEK refret

4. Send her over to Chris Bavaria (previously employed as one of the paint guys @ PRS) for a refin in chameleon Gold-to-Silver finish like this:







Here are some shots of her after I cleaned up about everything on the guitar I could on Friday evening:
































































































It plays great and sounds pretty good as is but I think the mods are going to make it a MUCH cooler guitar! Have to hold off a bit to get the mods all taken care of since I'm short on funds right now but I'm really looking forward to seeing this one come together!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 15, 2012)

This is going to turn out very sexxy.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 15, 2012)

That is going to be awesome


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 15, 2012)

Derp missed one picture of the top:


----------



## mhickman2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Please get this done soon. I've always wanted to mod a PRS Custom 22 or 24 with a hardtail to this bridge or possibly a hannes. I also want to fill the screw holes and go direct mount.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 15, 2012)

nice axe..


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 15, 2012)

mhickman2 said:


> Please get this done soon. I've always wanted to mod a PRS Custom 22 or 24 with a hardtail to this bridge or possibly a hannes. I also want to fill the screw holes and go direct mount.



Yeah I was thinking about going Hannes but I wasn't sure if it was compatible with the body of a PRS, and since I know I like the 2Tek and I KNOW Mike can retrofit a PRS with a 2Tek I figured I'd play it safe. I still want a guitar with a Hannes bridge but hardly anyone makes an affordable guitar with them stock.  I know Mike's luthier plugs the holes with the same wood type, so since this is mahogany it's really straight forward but his guy is excellent, on maple tops he tries to find pieces with similar figure and even blends the finish in as well! 












Mine doesn't matter as much as long as it gets plugged correctly since I'll be getting the refin done right after it comes back from the 2Tek install.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 15, 2012)

Me =




















Awesome


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 15, 2012)

i really wish prs came with a stock bridge similar to that.
this project is gonna turn out awesome!


----------



## infernalservice (Apr 15, 2012)

That 2tek blending looks amazing. I wonder if he routes out 2 circles of the existing top underneath where the 2tek would hide. Flawless color matching.


This sounds like a really cool project. You should also check out those kluson direct match locking tuners that tone pros makes.


----------



## toiletstand (Apr 15, 2012)

that is gonna be sick!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 14, 2012)

Little update!

Pickups have arrived, ordered all new electronics as well so this baby is getting a full swap-out in 2-3 days! 







She also just returned home from Washington state, freshly "whacked" with a 2Tek bridge! Mike's tech buddy was kind enough to offer to fill in some of the missing wood chunks so it would be prepped a bit better for the refin while he was filling in the stud holes, although in the meantime the guitar looks like the ESP Truckster model!   I asked for raw brass saddles too which Mike was kind enough to supply, figure since the finish will have some gold in it the hybrid hardware will be a nice touch. 






It's coming together!  Working on getting a date to drop her off with Phil and Chris for the refret/plek and refin!


----------



## djpharoah (May 14, 2012)

- can't wait to see this pan through.


----------



## LtdRay (May 14, 2012)

Can you take a pic of it now


----------



## TimSE (May 14, 2012)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! This is going to be awesome!


----------



## jordanky (May 14, 2012)

Very nice! I have wanted a McSoapy for the longest time and although I would let that thing wail in pure stock glory, your project looks killer and I know it will turn out great. Definitely staying tuned here.


----------



## toiletstand (May 14, 2012)

stoooooked


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2012)

Looking good  Got to try on of those 2Tek bridges at some point...


----------



## JP Universe (May 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see the final product. Cool project man


----------



## darren (May 14, 2012)

This looks like a really cool project! Subscribed!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 14, 2012)

I took these earlier too, it was overcast and I didn't feel like breaking out the SLR so this is the best I could do. 














Ryan and I are going to be hanging out and recording a bunch of stuff this week down in Charlotte so expect a few tasty pickup clips (Thorn GT90-H pickups, Duncan JB/Jazz set and a BKP Black Hawk 7 clip too!) in the coming week or so!


----------



## jordanky (May 15, 2012)

That bridge looks killer dude. If I didn't love my CE as much as I do, I would almost go that route with it. I never use my trem at all.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 15, 2012)

GET ER DONE BRAH


----------



## Church2224 (May 17, 2012)

Looks good man, nice work!


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 18, 2012)

aahh this is the first ive seen this thread. those pickups look great, i almost want to get a guitar with p90s just so i can try those out! i cant wait to see that chameleon finish too.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 18, 2012)

Yeah unfortunately we hit a snag in that the screws on the bottom of the GT90-H pickups are similar to duncans in that they hang down below the pickup, whereas the stock P-90's do no have much overhang so without a dremel I can't really install them yet.  It's all good though, this guitar is heading to the tech in 2 weeks to start the other work so I'm just going to ask Phil to route two channels for the screws before it hits paint.


----------



## TimSE (May 18, 2012)

Ah man that's gash. Really want to see this beaut progress


----------



## darren (May 28, 2012)

So what are your thoughts on the 2Tek bridge now that you've played it for a bit? I'm really interested in trying these out.


----------



## Papaoneil (May 28, 2012)

^ this, I've been a little curious myself as to how these are


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 29, 2012)

Can not wait to see how this turns out! Will be awesome I'm sure


----------



## themike (May 29, 2012)

darren said:


> So what are your thoughts on the 2Tek bridge now that you've played it for a bit? I'm really interested in trying these out.



While Matt has certainly had his share of experience with them, I'd like to chime in as well in saying that [personally] not only are they really good and solid bridges, but Mike Hansen, head bro-in-charge at 2tek, is one of the very *absolute *best people to deal with. Ever. 

A buddy of mine let me try his 2tek Tele and I really dug the bridge!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> While Matt has certainly had his share of experience with them, I'd like to chime in as well in saying that [personally] not only are they really good and solid bridges, but Mike Hansen, head bro-in-charge at 2tek, is one of the very *absolute *best people to deal with. Ever.
> 
> A buddy of mine let me try his 2tek Tele and I really dug the bridge!



Yep. They are killer bridges.  Wouldn't have paid to have a PRS whacked if I didn't think so myself!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Figure I'll bump this up with some updates since this is being worked on right now! 

Update on theme: I decided a while back that I wanted to do a Predator-themed custom and unfortunately since Ron doesn't have much time for custom inlay anymore, I opted to have some of the work done to this guitar have that theme instead! 

I officially dub this project "McSoapTek Predator"! 

Getting the following @ Philtone - Stainless steel PLEK'd refret, new bone nut, all new electronics and Thorn GT90H pickups as well as a set of Tonepros Locking Kluson tuners installed. 

Refin by Chris Bavaria in Lime Green Pearl, the one on the right which although hard to tell in the pictures is even brighter than the one on the left (like Predator blood! ):






Custom truss rod cover by Bill Nichols - Predator helmet and dreads, this is the test design he sent me:






The mask will be done in aluminum and the dreads will be black mother of pearl.  I'm also going to ask Bill if he would do a custom backplate for me as well with "predator" spelled out in the red "Yautja" symbols, figured that would be pretty badass too! 

Not sure when it will wrap up, sometime in the next month or two I would hope but I know both Phil and Chris are pretty backed up so since I'm not exactly hurting for guitars over here I have zero issue being patient because I know when it gets here not only will it look badass, but it will play and sound amazing as it was fantastic stock!  More pics whenever I get them, hoping maybe Chris will have some pics for me when he gets a chance to complete the refin job!


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 28, 2012)

SWEET!!!! predator is such an awesome concept to go for!


----------



## budda (Sep 30, 2012)

How did I miss this?

Damn, son.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 30, 2012)

This is gonna be badass. The Predator idea is killer!


----------



## bob123 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks good man. Have you thought about fixing that god awful neck heel?


----------



## TimSE (Sep 30, 2012)

That is awesome


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 30, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Looks good man. Have you thought about fixing that god awful neck heel?



If there was something wrong with it, I would. The tone of the guitar with the thicker neck heel is great, the heel on a PRS is not as bad as some folks really try to make it out to be.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 30, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> If there was something wrong with it, I would. The tone of the guitar with the thicker neck heel is great, the heel on a PRS is not as bad as some folks really try to make it out to be.



I know its not god awful or anything, but I DEFINITELY prefer the pre 95 models. Figured you're getting refinish anyway, wouldn't hurt  but its definitely your bag here dude, its coming out great either way.


----------



## themike (Oct 2, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> If there was something wrong with it, I would. The tone of the guitar with the thicker neck heel is great, the heel on a PRS is not as bad as some folks really try to make it out to be.


 

Seriously! The only time I ever hate the neck heel is when people complain about it online - not when I'm playing one em'


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Oct 3, 2012)

That color will be badass prs refin's are always cool .


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 3, 2012)

Almost want to hate you for re-finishing a perfectly good and sexy PRS...but at the same time....this is going to be titties. Pure. Titties.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Almost want to hate you for re-finishing a perfectly good and sexy PRS...but at the same time....this is going to be titties. Pure. Titties.



If you saw the dings it had when I picked it up from the previous owner (including dings on the neck that you absolutely feel in a few playing positions), you wouldn't be calling it a "perfectly good" PRS!  The guitar itself is money, uber sustain even before the 2Tek install which only made it better, but there was a good amount of flesh wounds on this one.


----------



## infernalservice (Oct 6, 2012)

Still peeping in on this one. Looking good man! I got the tonepros kluson lockers on my mccarty rosewood, and they feel as solid as the prs locking tuners. Really debating on upgrading to a 2tek on that guitar after seeing this threads progress.


----------



## Miek (Oct 6, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> If you saw the dings it had when I picked it up from the previous owner (including dings on the neck that you absolutely feel in a few playing positions), you wouldn't be calling it a "perfectly good" PRS!  The guitar itself is money, uber sustain even before the 2Tek install which only made it better, but there was a good amount of flesh wounds on this one.



I would! But I like guitars that look beat to hell.


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 6, 2012)

that chameleon finish is gonna be awesome


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2012)

GRIZ said:


> that chameleon finish is gonna be awesome



Except if you read the thread it's going to be green not chameleon 

I actually like the green better than the chameleon


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 14, 2012)

Woot, got an update on this puppy!  Looks like Phil has finished the initial stage of the refret and she's currently with Chris Bavaria for the refin! Chris has finished the prep work (which it needed quite a bit due to all the dents and whatnot, as expected  ) and she's all primed and ready for the color coat next:







More shots coming when I have them but it shouldn't be more than a few weeks away from completion, maybe an early Christmas present for Matt this year!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 14, 2012)

Dude, it's going to be the sickest McCarty around. I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Philligan (Nov 14, 2012)

This is gonna be awesome


----------



## 7thsonofa7thson (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, we'll see this monster alive very soon!! congrats man, great ideas!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see this thing with that color on it


----------



## budda (Nov 14, 2012)

New fact: PRSi don't look bad in Primer!


----------



## ROAR (Nov 14, 2012)

MCCARTY MCCARTY MCCARTY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtxIH2z-34M


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 14, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Can't wait to see this thing with that color on it



Haha actually ask and you shall receive!  Chris sent me another round of pics this afternoon! 













Shaping up to be sick already!  Chris has tons of experience shooting PRS so this will literally look like a brand new PRS after it leaves his hands!  SOON!


----------



## engage757 (Nov 14, 2012)

that is gonna be the shit.


----------



## 7thsonofa7thson (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 15, 2012)

Have you thought about getting a green fretboard? Just a suggestion, cause that mother fucker looks beautiful :3


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 15, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Have you thought about getting a green fretboard? Just a suggestion, cause that mother fucker looks beautiful :3



Haha no way, the stock fretboard is a gorgeous piece of rosewood with really colorful birds. Plus colored fretboards typically end up looking pretty tacky in my experience...  I forget the brand name offhand, maybe it was like Carlo Robelli (it was one of the Sam Ash house brands) that had two guitar models that had painted/stained fretboards that were like blue and orange... it looked truly AWFUL!  I'll still with the dark rosewood fretboard on this one!


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 15, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha no way, the stock fretboard is a gorgeous piece of rosewood with really colorful birds. Plus colored fretboards typically end up looking pretty tacky in my experience...  I forget the brand name offhand, maybe it was like Carlo Robelli (it was one of the Sam Ash house brands) that had two guitar models that had painted/stained fretboards that were like blue and orange... it looked truly AWFUL!  I'll still with the dark rosewood fretboard on this one!



I've never seen many painted boards, but stained maple looks incredible to me  But rosewood is great as it is, and it was more of an idea than an actual suggestion  The colour looks fucking sick anyway bro, cannot to see it finished


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks fantastic


----------



## themike (Nov 15, 2012)

That is not a color approved by Paul so you should probably leave his name off the headstock


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 15, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> That is not a color approved by Paul so you should probably leave his name off the headstock



Don't make me cut you.  Paul seems plenty fine with bright green guitars, thank-you very much! 



























At least mine is being worked on by prior PRS employees.  Chris did their paint work for 20+ years...


----------



## themike (Nov 15, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> At least mine is being worked on by prior PRS employees.


 
 hahaha . On a serious note the color is great - I think you should get some anodyzed PU covers ala KxK! haha


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 15, 2012)

That would be cool but at the same time the black helps offset the paint from being *too* much. I did like how Techno's Grape 8 came out, and I actually had considered asking Chris to just paint the plastic bobbins since it wouldn't be too hard to do, but decided against it in the end.  That finish is going to pop once it gets hit with clear too, metallic lime green FTW!


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 16, 2012)

I think its only fair that the first song you write on this guitar be called "Hulk SMASH!!!"


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 20, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> I think its only fair that the first song you write on this guitar be called "Hulk SMASH!!!"



Indeed, if I can get some recording software set up I might throw together a little riffage to celebrate the arrival of this beast! I got an update from Chris last night, he said he plans to have the guitar finished this week so I asked if he could kick me a few more of the in-progress shots once it has been cleared and buffed before the hardware gets added since I'm a nerd like that and love seeing all the steps in the process!  SOON!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> I think its only fair that the first song you write on this guitar be called "Hulk SMASH!!!"



Only if he goes with purple pickups


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 20, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Only if he goes with purple pickups



Since this is going a bit more in-cognito, maybe I'll just call it "Bruce Banner, SMASH!" instead?


----------



## TimSE (Nov 20, 2012)

That colour is amazeballs!


----------



## trianglebutt (Nov 20, 2012)

Holy tits that green is incredible. I cannot wait to see this!


----------



## hairychris (Nov 26, 2012)

Epic.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 26, 2012)

Little update too, Ron Thorn is on board for doing the custom inlay Yautja symbols "PREDATOR" backplate for me!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 26, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Little update too, Ron Thorn is on board for doing the custom inlay Yautja symbols "PREDATOR" backplate for me!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking great! There can never be enough green guitars 

WOW, just saw that bright Green PRS with the maple board. That is blowing my mind. I've never really been much of a PRS guy but have found myself looking at their Eriza Verde finishes quite often recently.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay for more progress! 

So this was the original template for the Predator TRC by Bill Nichols:






He just sent me a quick picture of the actual cover:






Came out pretty sweet! Looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## TimSE (Nov 28, 2012)

fuck yeah


----------



## engage757 (Nov 28, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Only if he goes with purple pickups




THIS!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 29, 2012)

Still a little torn on the TRC... I'm hoping when I see it in person it looks a little less... "off"...  I'm hoping I can talk to Ron and see if he would have time to accept both the backplate and the TRC job, as this guitar is going to be pretty special to me (it's like my own Private Stock minus the price tag I can't swing! ) so I'd rather not skimp on detailed items if I can avoid it!  We'll see!


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt get 3 red dot stickers and make the Predator's laser targeting system on the front of the body


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Still a little torn on the TRC... I'm hoping when I see it in person it looks a little less... "off"...  I'm hoping I can talk to Ron and see if he would have time to accept both the backplate and the TRC job, as this guitar is going to be pretty special to me (it's like my own Private Stock minus the price tag I can't swing! ) so I'd rather not skimp on detailed items if I can avoid it!  We'll see!



Mmmm Thorn inlay work


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 30, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Mmmm Thorn inlay work



You said it!  Hoping I can get Ron on-board for that portion of the project, I think he'll be cool helping me out but we'll see! 

In other news, paint has been completed, Houston... we have LOGO! 








Chris said he's dropping it off with Phil so it should be soon!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome, that is going to look amazing


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 1, 2012)

Predator TRC arrived tonight!  Looks a better in person than it did in the initial shot Bill shot over to me, however I'm still likely going to see if Ron will do v2.0 for me though.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty cool, but would still like to see 2.0


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 1, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Pretty cool, but would still like to see 2.0



 Yeah you and me both Steve!  Like I said, I'm really hoping Ron is cool doing the backplate and TRC inlays for this guitar, it's pretty special and I'd love to see the detailed version of the TRC I had envisioned for this guitar come to life!  We all know as far as inlay goes, Ron is the shiznit!


----------



## Papaoneil (Dec 1, 2012)

First of all, Matt, I hate you.
Second, this is really making me want a McCarty hard.
Third, Green = yes


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 15, 2012)

She's back home! 






I'll take some real shots with my SLR soon hopefully, but man this thing turned out KILLER!


----------



## blister7321 (Dec 15, 2012)

sick
is the only word to describe this


----------



## mhickman2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Fuck!


----------



## Philligan (Dec 15, 2012)

Beauty  It's a pretty radical colour for a PRS but it really works


----------



## tompa909 (Dec 15, 2012)

Looking slick, need a shot with the truss-rod cover


----------



## Papaoneil (Dec 16, 2012)

My God


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 16, 2012)

We demand moar pics!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 16, 2012)

Damn Matt! That is amazing! The finish, bridge, pickups... all perfect.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2012)

That looks freaking amazing! Can't wait to see it hooked up with the custom truss cover and backplate


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Dec 16, 2012)

That looks amazing, what paint is that?

Also that is now my favourite PRS ever


----------



## slowro (Dec 16, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> She's back home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
holy crap! 
2tek looks sick with mixed hardware too. can't wait for the other pics to drool over


----------



## absolutorigin (Dec 18, 2012)

That color just rocks! With the 2tek , p-90 combo I bet that thing sounds ridiculous .


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 18, 2012)

WOT.

Fuck me, that looks INCREDIBLE.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2013)

Okay I totally spaced on taking updated pics once this was completed, so here are some hi-res shots now that I finally had a nice, sunny Saturday morning to snap a bunch of pictures:


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## infernalservice (Mar 23, 2013)

Dude that thing looks incredible. The work is so clean, it looks like the PTC did it themselves.


----------



## loqtrall (Mar 23, 2013)

Jesus, that color is...hnnng


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn dude that looks fantastic 



infernalservice said:


> Dude that thing looks incredible. The work is so clean, it looks like the PTC did it themselves.



Contrary to some opinions while the PTC does really nice work there is nothing magical about them


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2013)

infernalservice said:


> Dude that thing looks incredible. The work is so clean, it looks like the PTC did it themselves.





technomancer said:


> Damn dude that looks fantastic
> 
> Contrary to some opinions while the PTC does really nice work there is nothing magical about them



Yeah this is actually one step better IMO, both Phil Jacoby (new bone nut, Stainless Steel PLEK fretjob and all the final assembly and setup) and Chris Bavaria (all the body/neck prep, erasing the huge amount of dings, paint work) are ex-PRS employees who take serious pride in working on PRS guitars and refuse to let anything leave their respective shops looking anything less than "perfect out of the PRS factory" condition so the work they did on this thing rivals that of a brand new PRS, literally.  Plus while I did have to drop an extra $100 on the paint work (Phil refuses to do a fretjob on a PRS with a finished neck without having Chris re-clear the side of the neck just as it is done on a new PRS, again lots of pride in working on a PRS! ) the total cost of the work was *significantly* less than having it done at the PTC, not to mention that the PTC won't do stainless steel refrets.  The PTC does fantastic work, but their prices are a bit on the high side IMO.


----------



## infernalservice (Mar 23, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Contrary to some opinions while the PTC does really nice work there is nothing magical about them



Oh, I wasn't hailing them as a be all end all or anything. I was just thinking that it looks as close to an off the shelf limited PRS as it can without actually being one. The guys who worked on this guitar did a brilliant job, and I respect their integrity as far as refrets and paint go. If I wasn't following this thread for months, I would of thought "Holy shit! He got a private stock mccarty!"

A good friend of mine is a PRS endorsee. In the PTC video that is his cu24 getting the floyd added that Paul kind of cringes about. He has another cu24 with a floyd that a local luthier done. Both play identical.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 23, 2013)

Even without a figured top, that guitar is beautiful. Simple and elegant.




(did I just say elegant....?  )


----------



## Philligan (Mar 23, 2013)

You're killing me today, man


----------



## gunch (Mar 23, 2013)

Philligan said:


> You're killing me today, man



Me too


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 23, 2013)

White Cluster said:


> Me =
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was eatting a pb&j whilst reading this thread... made with none other then Welch's Concord Grape Jelly. Also, GRATZ dude!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 24, 2013)

This turned out so awesome! The color is beautiful. And it looks killer with those pickups and that bridge.


----------



## patdavidseven (Mar 25, 2013)

wow would a great re-finish, i really dig the colour grats man


----------

